# Wimpelkarpfen ca.6-8cm?



## hochufer (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
habe 9 Kois von ca. 45 bis 55cm Grösse im Teich.Nun habe ich im Forum gelesen das die o. g. __ Wimpelkarpfen sich von Algen ernähren. Hätte nun die Möglichkeit in unserer Nähe Wimpelkarpfen zu kaufen ,aber leider sind die nur 6-8cm gross. Nun habe ich bedenken das die grossen Kois die kleinen Fische einfach auffressen! Hat jemand damit Erfahrung? Bitte um Hilfe!

Gruss vom hochufer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wimpelkarpfen ca.6-8cm?*

Keine Angst,
deine Koi fressen die Wimpelchen schon nicht auf


----------



## sternhausen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wimpelkarpfen ca.6-8cm?*

Hi
Koi und Wimpelkarpfen sind absolut kein Problem gemeinsam zu halten.
....nur, erwarte dir nicht zuviel von den "Algenfressern".

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Dodi (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wimpelkarpfen ca.6-8cm?*

Hallo,

als wir vor 2 Jahren unsere Wimpel's bekamen, waren die auch nicht größer.
Bei uns sind sogar noch größere Koi im Teich und alle Fledermausfische haben es überlebt. 

Man kann manchmal beobachten, wie die Wimpel's an den Algen am Folienrand knabbern.
An der Stelle, wo ich immer das Störfutter hineinwerfe, ist die Folie nur mit einer dünnen Algenschicht besetzt, da die Wimpelkarpfen hier etwas vom Futter aufnehmen und die Algen (wohl als Nachtisch ) verspeisen. - Aber ansonsten wirst Du trotzdem Deine Fadenalgen im Teich haben.


----------



## Duquesa86 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wimpelkarpfen ca.6-8cm?*

Hallo,

die werden bis zu einem Meter groß - nicht daß sie nachher an Deine Kois gehen...


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wimpelkarpfen ca.6-8cm?*

in freier Natur bis zu 60 cm, Gabi 

Ich kann die Wimpler nur empfehlen.
Selbstverständlich fressen Sie keine
ausgewachsenen Fadenalgen, aber
Sie fressen den Algenansatz, damit
gar keine große Alge draus werden
kann. Seerosen und andere Pflanzen-
stengel werden prima von den Wimplern
geputzt.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## hochufer (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wimpelkarpfen ca.6-8cm?*

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Info. Ich werde dann die Wimpelkarpfen kaufen!
Noch eine Frage wieviele setzt man so ein?, bei 12m³ Wasser. Reichen da 2 Stück?
Oder soll ich alle 4 die der Händler hat holen?

Gruss Werner


----------



## Dodi (3. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Wimpelkarpfen ca.6-8cm?*

Hallo Werner,

Wimpelkarpfen sind Schwarmfische und sollten eigentlich min. zu fünft gehalten werden.
Hol Dir schnell die vier Stück!


----------

